# Live Spanish Moss



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so excited that live Spanish Moss should arrive today from Florida. I'll spray it for chiggers and then add my own little piece of the swamp to the cemetery. I'm jealous of all you haunters that can walk down the street and pull it from your neighbors trees.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

No moss on my trees. Snow and ice maybe.

Where did you get the moss and what kind of money is it. I can get a spaggnum moss that is used in gardening and it works ok for texture but not to hang in branches or fences.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchase my moss every year from Florida as well. There is a seller on Ebay that sells a 10 pound box of it for about 15 dollars. I always get 20 pounds which he puts in one box and it costs roughly 19 to ship I think. Less than 50 dollars for a ton of moss. I have never sprayed it down though. hmm... interesting thought.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I started using spanish moss in my haunt last year (in Ohio). I can get 24oz. bags of it, when on sale, from Pat Catan's for about $4. 2 bags is enough for me to use throughout my cemetery.

I'd give a link, but their website is absolutely terrible. I know Michael's and Hobby Lobby carry it, too.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

How do you attach it to things (or do you?) I've tried to use the stuff in bags from the dollar store in the past, but I can never get it to stay where I want it. I've use hot glue & spray glue, but neither one works well enough to last the night. Is the live stuff different enough from the dried to make it easier to use?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Next on the news, Spanish Moss taking over Sacramento, Ca.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Our winters are a little cold for a take over. I read on one website that even if they die in the winter they will reseed next year. I guess I'll find out. If it takes over I could make a living ghilley suit!

I didn't think of ebay, that's a better deal than I got.


----------

